# 1 pound block of beeswax



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

How big, dimensionally in inches, is a one pound block of beeswax?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

What ever fits on the scale when it reads 1 pound.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I will measure one of my blocks tomorrow ......I will guess they are about 7" x 3" x 1.5".

OK, measured _finally_, they are 6.5" x 3.75" x 1.375 or approx 33.5 cu".
Sheri


----------

